# Helix DSP Ultra



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

From Audiotec's Facebook.
HELIX DSP ULTRA 

Key facts:
- 96 kHz / 32 Bit 
- TwinDSP Power
- 8 lowlevel inputs
- 8 highlevel inputs 
- ADEP.3 circuit
- Optical input
- Coaxial input 
- HEC slot
- 12 analog outputs 
- ACO platform
- Input Signal Analyzer (ISA)
- Virtual Channel Processing (VCM)
- DSP Sound Effects (SFX)
- High Resolution capable
- 10 memory locations for sound setups
and more

Coming end of 2019 

Wounder if it will have an algorithm for upmixing a center channel?


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

It does have an umpiring algorithm for the center channel. It is the same RealCenter algorithm they have used inch its introduction in the UP7BMW a year and a half ago. It is now in all DSPs that they release and in their newer versions of existing DSPs and DSP/amplifiers.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

No built-in wifi? You'd think that they'd just built that into a top-of-the-line unit like this instead of requiring that external wifi "dongle". Wifi tuning is just *so* much nicer than stringing a USB cable!!


----------



## jrwalte (Mar 27, 2008)

jtrosky said:


> No built-in wifi? You'd think that they'd just built that into a top-of-the-line unit like this instead of requiring that external wifi "dongle". Wifi tuning is just *so* much nicer than stringing a USB cable!!


Never. From my experience across several hobbies, German engineering doesn't work that way. You always pay for add-ons and sometimes for even being able to make basic configuration changes you have to buy an add-on in order to gain access to change the setting.

It's always good stuff but their practices can get annoying.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

i should have one in my hands in 1-2 weeks,,,, should be the first one out in Canada figures crossed... now i just have to list my mk2 for sale...


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Nineteen69Mach1 said:


> From Audiotec's Facebook.
> HELIX DSP ULTRA
> 
> Key facts:
> ...





dobslob said:


> It does have an upmixing algorithm for the center channel. It is the same RealCenter algorithm they have used since its introduction in the UP7BMW a year and a half ago. It is now in all DSPs that they release and in their newer versions of existing DSPs and DSP/amplifiers.


Doug, since it is now publicly listed on Facebook, AND is using technology from over a Year & a Half ago, can you please now state the U.S. MAP or MSRP?


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

View attachment 252697
[/QUOTE]



dobslob said:


> It does have an upmixing algorithm for the center channel. It is the same RealCenter algorithm they have used since its introduction in the UP7BMW a year and a half ago. It is now in all DSPs that they release and in their newer versions of existing DSPs and DSP/amplifiers.


Doug, since it is now publicly listed on Facebook, AND is using technology from over a Year & a Half ago, can you please now state the U.S. MAP or MSRP? <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" class="inlineimg" />[/QUOTE]

Rut Roh... had to go there didn’t you!?


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Still has 8v preouts I assume?


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> Still has 8v preouts I assume?


Yes, according to the photo in the OP. Click on the photo and zoom in to full res and you can see the input adjustment trim pots. They go up to 8v on the low-level inputs (full counter-clockwise position).

It looks like it will come from the factory set at 4v.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Any news on when this will be avalable?
Must be getting close...


----------



## Shadow_419 (Aug 1, 2018)

Beta pc tool version 4.60a mentions Dsp-Ultra addition. Should be soon ish.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Shadow_419 said:


> Beta pc tool version 4.60a mentions Dsp-Ultra addition. Should be soon ish.


So it does... I notice they have the FX button greyed-out right now.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

We’re just all salivating waiting for this DSP to drop.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

The FX button only appears if you switch it into VCP (Virtual Channel Processing) mode. Once you do that, then you get the FX options again. The VCP setup is definitely different and will take some getting used to.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Anyone use the bass restore function on the newer helixs? I could use a bit sometimes on classic rock. I don't see it on the ultra


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

jtrosky said:


> The FX button only appears if you switch it into VCP (Virtual Channel Processing) mode. Once you do that, then you get the FX options again. The VCP setup is definitely different and will take some getting used to.


Got it. 
Switched on the VCP Mode, and started playing with the I/O settings for it.
A slight learning curve, but once I figured it out, it all makes sense.

Now... I just need the hardware!


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

We expect a small batch of the ULTRA to arrive late this week. Unfortunately pricing has not yet been revealed to us, but will be available by then.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

$1700 is what I was told.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

rob3980 said:


> $1700 is what I was told.


Yep, that was the price that was hinted to me, as well...


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

Retail is $1500 for USA


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

pw91686 said:


> Retail is $1500 for USA


I'm floundering back and forth on this unit...
I REALLY want it (just because it's the newest and the bestest). Maybe a ****ty reason, but I'm a sucker for newer and better...
On the other hand; I've just spent 11 hours tuning my mObridge DA-G2.PRO, and it sounds really good! *Like, really REALLY good*.
I realize the DA-G2.PRO is nowhere in the same league as the DSP-Ultra... but it definitely sounds amazing.
I've blown $1,500.00 on stupider things...


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

So other than more inputs and outputs (and the new virtual channels thing), how is this any different than the DSP.3, for example?


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

The more inputs and outputs make a big difference for those who utilize it. The Virtual channel processing also offers users a lot more flexibility than only being able to use certain processing features on fixed designated channels.

Not confirmed but aside from those, I suspect Helix might be using even more higher end model DAC chips in the Ultra vs the DSP.3.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

I currently use 10 channels of processing. 
And if I decide to pursue a center channel (still on the fence about this), I will need an 11th channel.
So, the 12 output channels are important to me.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

The suggested retail price is $1700. 

The Virtual Channels are huge for anyone building a complex system. The input section of the ULTRA is far fore capable, itgan handle up to 32 volts of input signal where the DSP.3will only allow 11. It had higher voltage pre-amp outputs, lower S/N @ 117dB and twice the processing power.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

am I missing something here? What's so special warrants a $1500 price tag? 12 outputs?


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

I’ll be running a 3 way active front stage with 2 way center , 2 rears and subs so this is perfect for someone who wants to run a set up like I am. Can’t wait to get my ultra and get this build done and tuned.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Guys

What dac does it now use? Is it the same as the Brax DSP? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nan00k (Apr 4, 2014)

hurry up and release already! i need this to finish my install


----------



## tjk_bail (Feb 2, 2012)

jtrosky said:


> The FX button only appears if you switch it into VCP (Virtual Channel Processing) mode. Once you do that, then you get the FX options again. The VCP setup is definitely different and will take some getting used to.



Where is the VCP option? I can not find it in my Helix Pro.2 software. (ATF DSP PC-Tool 4.52a)


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

tjk_bail said:


> Where is the VCP option? I can not find it in my Helix Pro.2 software. (ATF DSP PC-Tool 4.52a)


You have to update to the new 4.60a beta version of the DSP PC-Tool to gain access to the new VCP setup - but I believe that VCP is only available on the new DSP Ultra. I don't see the VCP options for the DSP Pro Mk2, even with the new beta PC-Tool....


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

jtrosky said:


> You have to update to the new 4.60a beta version of the DSP PC-Tool to gain access to the new VCP setup - but I believe that VCP is only available on the new DSP Ultra. I don't see the VCP options for the DSP Pro Mk2, even with the new beta PC-Tool....


This is correct:
1. You need the new 4.60a software version, to access the VCP setup.
2. VCP is not a supported option for the DSP-Pro II


----------



## tjk_bail (Feb 2, 2012)

well dammmm... okay, thanks guys for the response.


----------



## AudioGal (Oct 16, 2019)

The Ultra is up on the website now and the manual is published.









HELIX DSP ULTRA


Digital High-Res 12-channel signal processor




www.audiotec-fischer.de


----------



## tjk_bail (Feb 2, 2012)

Where can I purchase the DSP ULTRA.... anybody know of any dealers in the U.S. ?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

tjk_bail said:


> Where can I purchase the DSP ULTRA.... anybody know of any dealers in the U.S. ?


https://www.msc-america.com/dealer-locator/


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

I gotta feeling there's going to be a lot of DSP-Pro's for sale soon... 
(I sold mine about a month ago, before the rush)


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I am a dealer and was told by Jason at MSC, the distributor, $1,700 was retail.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Niebur3 said:


> I am a dealer and was told by Jason at MSC, the distributor, $1,700 was retail.


This is the best guy I’ve dealt with for all of my helix, audiofrog and more ! Solid Af!


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

tjk_bail said:


> Where can I purchase the DSP ULTRA.... anybody know of any dealers in the U.S. ?


I know all of them. Where are you located?


----------



## tjk_bail (Feb 2, 2012)

dobslob said:


> I know all of them. Where are you located?



I'm in Ardmore Oklahoma... its 90 Miles North of Dallas, and 90 miles South of Oklahoma City...


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

And it begins..

Audiotec Fischer UK already has 2 of them for sale on eBay listed @ $1542 with roughly $42 shipping to US and roughly $42 import fee.


----------



## tjk_bail (Feb 2, 2012)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> And it begins..
> 
> Audiotec Fischer UK already has 2 of them for sale on eBay listed @ $1542 with roughly $42 shipping to US and roughly $42 import fee.




So.. are you implying that only 2 are available on the planet? Somebody on this forum offered to sell me an Ultra for $1400.00 from within the U.S. and shipping fee is included in the price. I've seen prices range from $1700 to $1400 to your posted price of $1542+42+42($1630), the price is all over the place.. don't know what to believe.....I'm not going to buy the Ultra DSP from anybody until this levels out a bit.....something seems fishy.....


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> And it begins..
> 
> Audiotec Fischer UK already has 2 of them for sale on eBay listed @ $1542 with roughly $42 shipping to US and roughly $42 import fee.


I saw that too. He posted it a couple days ago. 

Either way; as tjk_bail has mentioned; the pricing is all over the place (as it was for the previous DSP-Pro II).
The US MSRP for this unit is $1700.00, but in the past week I have gotten quotes ranging from $1400 to $1900


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

My mates taken delivery of his, sent me floating pics earlier, they arrived at midbass distribution on Wednesday this week, retail is £1179 off the top of my head ??


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

They are scheduled to ship to us from Germany today. The suggested retail is $1700. If you can work out a better deal with your dealer, that's fine. We have one US dealer who is allowed to ship products and only if there is no dealer close by.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

jimmydee said:


> Either way; as tjk_bail has mentioned; the pricing is all over the place (as it was for the previous DSP-Pro II).
> The US MSRP for this unit is $1700.00, but in the past week I have gotten quotes ranging from $1400 to $1900


Complete guesstimate.. but the from the pattern I’ve witnessed in the past with Helix products..

In about a month or two I have a strong inkling that the DSP Ultra will be shipping out of Austria or Italy on eBay for ~$1300


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

tjk_bail said:


> So.. are you implying that only 2 are available on the planet? Somebody on this forum offered to sell me an Ultra for $1400.00 from within the U.S. and shipping fee is included in the price. I've seen prices range from $1700 to $1400 to your posted price of $1542+42+42($1630)


I was just saying there are 2 of them listed. Haha not sure about the stock for the planet.

Also keep in mind that is the “Buy It Now” Price.

They countered back an offer of 1000GBP which roughly is $1300. Tack on the shipping + import fees and your back to ~$1400


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Guys... seriously. Wait 5 minutes for them to actually show up in the US, and talk to your local dealer. If you don't have a local dealer, talk with Doug/MSC and have him direct you to the dealer they allow to ship. 

In the end, I'm sure the price difference between importing and buying local will be negligible. You'll also get the benefit of dealer and distributor support here in the US.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

I hear ya rtons20s!

It’s just the nature of us consumers and especially this forum to seek out the cheapest option out there. Especially over a product we can’t wait to get our hands on to treat our ears!

Helix products are tanks with build quality, quality control, and design that pretty much never fail when used responsibly.


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> I hear ya rtons20s!
> 
> It’s just the nature of us consumers and especially this forum to seek out the cheapest option out there. Especially over a product we can’t wait to get our hands on to treat our ears!
> 
> Helix products are tanks with build quality, quality control, and design that pretty much never fail when used responsibly.


Indeed, people like to save money.
I know dealers and some people want you to support your local dealer, but let’s get real, this is an international market for these products. And it seems really sketchy when the main US distributor and dealers are jacking up prices for the US market. I was told by a fairly local dealer suggested retail was $1500. So why are distributors/dealers on here saying $1700. Do you think that makes people want to give you their business? No, it looks sketchy and dishonest to make an extra dollar. Or maybe they are creating their own “European tariff”...


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

I’m pretty sure we already had a trusted member who is a Helix dealer post on this thread already ??‍♂


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

rob3980 said:


> I’m pretty sure we already had a trusted member who is a Helix dealer post on this thread already ??‍♂


Yes, the inflated price. Hence the comments about that...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

no wonder im so burnt out on this place..


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

pw91686 said:


> Yes, the inflated price. Hence the comments about that...





SkizeR said:


> no wonder im so burnt out on this place..


dude, people are just curious as to why there is so much price discrepancy among this product. I was told $1500 is suggested retail by the closest helix dealer to me. and yet, you have the main helix distributor for America on here stating $1700, seems sketchy, that's all some of us are saying...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

pw91686 said:


> I was told by a fairly local dealer suggested retail was $1500. So why are distributors/dealers on here saying $1700. Do you think that makes people want to give you their business? No, it looks sketchy and dishonest to make an extra dollar. Or maybe they are creating their own “European tariff”...


they misspoke or you misunderstood. simple as that. Is that not a possibility to you? Happens all the time with most shops, unfortunately. If they want to sell it to you for 1500, then thats their business, but MAP is 1700. Now to ask you a question, what makes you think we're going to want to help you guys and provide support for guys who won't support us back just to save a few bucks. As a matter of fact, i have a ton of Helix related videos on my youtube as private because frankly, the people who need them are the same ones that will ask you for a price, ask you 100 questions, then buy it from some sketchy ebay link for a bit less. **** that. Support is now a two way street in my book. Now the customers that need my support still get questions answered and even links to said videos. There is only one single person that gets any sort of discount pricing at my shop as of recent, due to him supporting me before i ever helped him, he's the only person that doesnt cause headaches, and him also helping out on rare occasions at the shop. Everyone will be paying MAP through my shop, so please guys, don't bother wasting your time messaging me with questions about product info and pricing if you expect me to match ebay prices but go above and beyond on support. Not happening anymore. Some of you have even texted/messaged/emailed me asking where i've been on any of the forums or groups. Its mostly because im burnt out on the type of people these forums and groups attract. This might seem like a greedy, money-hungry post, but guess what.. im hungry. I've wasted too much time on this go forsaken forum helping people that just shop me around and use me for info meanwhile i have cars sitting in my bay that are actually paying me to provide that service for them.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

no one inflated the price lol ??‍♂$1700 is what it’s going for if your local guy wants to sell it to you for $1500 you are getting a deal.


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> they misspoke or you misunderstood. simple as that. Is that not a possibility to you? Happens all the time with most shops, unfortunately. If they want to sell it to you for 1500, then thats their business, but MAP is 1700. Now to ask you a question, what makes you think we're going to want to help you guys and provide support for guys who won't support us back just to save a few bucks. As a matter of fact, i have a ton of Helix related videos on my youtube as private because frankly, the people who need them are the same ones that will ask you for a price, ask you 100 questions, then buy it from some sketchy ebay link for a bit less. **** that. Support is now a two way street in my book. Now the customers that need my support still get questions answered and even links to said videos. There is only one single person that gets any sort of discount pricing at my shop as of recent, due to him supporting me before i even helped him, he's the only person that doesnt cause headaches, and him also helping out on rare occasions at the shop. Everyone will be paying MAP through my shop, so please guys, don't bother wasting your time messaging me with questions about product info and pricing if you expect me to match ebay prices but go above and beyond on support. Not happening anymore. Some of you have even texted/messaged/emailed me asking where i've been on any of the forums or groups. Its mostly because im burnt out on the type of people these forums and groups attract. This might seem like a greedy, money-hungry post, but guess what.. im hungry. I've wasted too much time on this go forsaken forum helping people that just shop me around and use me for info meanwhile i have cars sitting in my bay that are actually paying me to provide that service for them.


no, he didn't "misspoke" and no I didn't "misunderstood". this is the same helix dealer I bought by dsp.3 from. he just seems to be an honest guy that isn't trying to bleed his consumers. 
and I can understand the frustration because you are looking at this from your side of the street, you have to make money. the majority of us on here are looking at it from the other side of the street as the consumer, and we would like to save money where possible, that's all. 
I've always appreciated your knowledge that you provide. and trust me, I understand your frustration because I also have a frustrating job/career. I'm an RN and I recover open heart surgeries in an ICU and the majority of the time I get to deal with **** from patients and families that I don't want to have to deal with and am underappreciated for the services that I provide these people, and guess what, I make less than 25% of what you charge people per hour to do car audio. So lets let that sink in a little as well... 
enjoy your night.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

pw91686 said:


> no, he didn't "misspoke" and no I didn't "misunderstood". this is the same helix dealer I bought by dsp.3 from. he just seems to be an honest guy that isn't trying to bleed his consumers.
> and I can understand the frustration because you are looking at this from your side of the street, you have to make money. the majority of us on here are looking at it from the other side of the street as the consumer, and we would like to save money where possible, that's all.
> I've always appreciated your knowledge that you provide. and trust me, I understand your frustration because I also have a frustrating job/career. I'm an RN and I recover open heart surgeries in an ICU and the majority of the time I get to deal with **** from patients and families that I don't want to have to deal with and am underappreciated for the services that I provide these people, and guess what, I make less than 25% of what you charge people per hour to do car audio. So lets let that sink in a little as well...
> enjoy your night.


Just curious, whendid he give you pricing? Within the past 5 days?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

rob3980 said:


> no one inflated the price lol ??‍♂$1700 is what it’s going for if your local guy wants to sell it to you for $1500 you are getting a deal.


all i'm saying is that I was told $1500 was retail. that's not the selling price. as multiple other people have mentioned, we've all been told different "suggested retail" prices. but who cares at this point, $1700 it is, you're correct, you win, now we can all sleep better.


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> Just curious, whendid he give you pricing? Within the past 5 days?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


this was on Monday, maybe something has changed since then?
I contacted him just because I was curious as to what the pricing would be because I was thinking of upgrading from the dsp.3
He didn't know off the top of his head so he said he would get back with me, and that is what I was told.
but for a $1000 difference in price, I couldn't justify the upgrade myself.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

pw91686 said:


> this was on Monday, maybe something has changed since then?
> I contacted him just because I was curious as to what the pricing would be because I was thinking of upgrading from the dsp.3
> He didn't know off the top of his head so he said he would get back with me, and that is what I was told.
> but for a $1000 difference in price, I couldn't justify the upgrade myself.


Well count yourself lucky and support him more, because he was offering you a discount. You arent getting ripped or ripped by anyone else, this guy was just rewarding you for being a repeat customer. Simple as that. Just like I gave a woman 50 bucks off her 3rd remote start with us today, but didnt tell her I did. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's my 2 cents on this matter...

We've already established that $1,700.00 is the North American MSRP for this unit. I'm fine with that.
And quite frankly; I expected it to land-in around that price, before it was ever announced.

I understand SkizerS argument about support being a 2-way street... and I absolutely agree with that comment.
From a business perspective; if a guy soaks-up hours of your time, then he should pay for your time.
But from my perspective; I don't have any questions, and I don't need any technical support.
I've researched the hell out of this product. I've spent a few hours with the new software.
I require nothing that would take-up the time of a dealer. Just send me an invoice, and ship me the unit.

Over the past month; I have been fairly vocal (on this fourm and CAJ) in stating that I intend to buy an Ultra.
And because of that, I have had a handful of vendors (from this forum)* reach out to me via PM this past week*, and offer to sell me one...
The prices offered have been as low as $1400.00, and as high as $1700.00
These price quotes are all from *North American* dealers.

Now... let's bring the European dealers into the mix.
A couple years ago, I bought my last DSP-Pro II from an eBay vendor (out of Italy). Yes, it was a gamble, if I ran into warranty issues.
But everyone in the US was asking between $1200.00 and $1400.00, whereas Italy was asking $900.00
Plus, eBay had a 15% off promotion going on that day, so my total price was: $765.00

Would I do it again, with the Ultra? Probably not today. But if the savings were as significant as I got the DSP-Pro for... then who knows?
Out of curiosity, I did reach out to the Italian company who I bought the DSP-Pro from, and asked them if they had the Ultra yet.
He replied to me this morning; and said that they just got 10 units in stock, and the price is: 1050 Euro (which works out to $1,163.40 USD)
Throw-in another 75 bucks for shipping and insurance, plus another 60 bucks for customs and duty charges, and you're at $1300.00

I'm in no rush. I'll buy one. Probably after Christmas, or early January... or today, if the deal makes sense.
I'm not looking to grind anyone, or shop guys prices around... I'm just stating that there are a lot of options, for someone like me.

Let's be real here guys. The world is a small place. The way we purchase has changed... just ask Sears.
I just did all of my Christmas shopping online. I knew what I wanted, because I was able to do the research from my home.
It took me longer to type-up this message, than it did to find 4 different prices on a unit that isn't even available (in North America) yet.
$1,700.00 MSRP is fine, if you need someone to hold your hand and answer all your questions.
$1,500.00 seems fair, if you are a_ 'low maintenance'_ buyer.
$1,400.00 quoted from a DIYMA guy I don't really know... not sure if it's worth the extra hundred bucks.
$1,300.00 from Italy... probably isn't worth the hassle (to me) if something goes wrong with the unit.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

I’m pretty much in jimmydee’s boat. I simply want the product. I don’t need questions answered that I can’t already find on this forum.

I have purchased every Helix product for the best price I could find. Why wouldn’t I? That’s the law of demand.

In the past the best price for these overseas products has always happen to be from an overseas eBay seller. Which for some reason keeps being referred to as sketch but honestly with PayPal buyer protection and extremely positive seller ratings, I scratch my head to that. I haven’t heard of anyone actually having an issue going this route. Pretty much the same as buying a Helix product from the Classifieds on this forum.

Who has a Helix DSP that failed out of the blue? Maybe US dealers can give a better idea of that stat to encourage more consumers to buy local. But it seems to be extremely low or just never really reported for some reason. I’ve owned Helix DSP, DSP Pro mk1, and DSP pro mk2. They have all performed rock solid.

The Helix product I did have fail on me is ironically the only one that I did buy from a US distributor which was a Director Controller from Crutchfield (they briefly sold Helix products online). I provided my purchase receipt and MSC America was very helpful in remedying the situation. Besides that I don’t utilize US distributor resources aside from asking about future product availability.

I think all the skepticism comes from the US suggested retail price not aligning with lower European retail prices. US dealers can be mad that European sellers are underbidding them but they should also be just as mad at any other US dealer that gives a ‘deal’ below the suggested US MRSP as well. It’s the same thing. Word eventually gets out of how low one can purchase the unit and dealers not selling it for that lower price will have a harder time moving product.

There are only a handful of US distributors that actually provide knowledge service for Helix products like SkizeR and dobslob. Users seeking that knowledge will be more willing to pay the premium for it.

Users simply seeking the product may opt for a different procurement route.

It’s a forum guys. People ask questions and people try to answer. The main questions on this thread (as of now) are about availability and price for a unit. People shouldn’t be getting bent out of place when different purchase options are presented. It’s merely information. People can do what they want with it.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

pw91686 said:


> dude, people are just curious as to why there is so much price discrepancy among this product. I was told $1500 is suggested retail by the closest helix dealer to me. and yet, you have the main helix distributor for America on here stating $1700, seems sketchy, that's all some of us are saying...


Then you were misinformed.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

GOOD NEWS! The DSP ULTRA has finally arrived. 

BETTER NEWS! The landed cost ended up being lower than we had planned. This is likely what other distributors saw as well. The Suggested Retail Price has officially been lowered to $1600. making it an even better deal than we had planned. All dealers have now been informed of the change and have the new pricing.

Unfortunately not to many folks will have them under the tree for Christmas, but they can have them shortly after!


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Woo! Hoo!


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Got mine in finally ??


----------



## viking1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Can anyone tell me what the advantage of the TwinDSP is?


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

viking1 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the advantage of the TwinDSP is?


Gonna guess that it is simply MUCH faster and MUCH more powerful res time processing thus allowing for the Virtual Channels amongst other things.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

viking1 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the advantage of the TwinDSP is?


Moah powah! Really, more dsp processing power, twice as much as one dsp, more eq bands, xovers, etc.


----------



## viking1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Ok thanks, and what are virtual channels for exactly?


----------



## viking1 (Feb 23, 2019)

ckirocz28 said:


> Moah powah! Really, more dsp processing power, twice as much as one dsp, more eq bands, xovers, etc.


Ok so better sound, basically, higher granularity/resolution tuning? That you can flatten more, basically?


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

viking1 said:


> Ok so better sound, basically, higher granularity/resolution tuning? That you can flatten more, basically?


Not necessarily better sound, higher resolution tuning, and faster processing of said tuning. Quality of the components dictates better sound, not number of components.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

viking1 said:


> Ok thanks, and what are virtual channels for exactly?


Study pages 29-34 of the manual (attached).

The cool thing is that it ultimately allows the user to assign the proprietary FX sound features such as "RealCenter" or "StageEQ" to any channel or combination of channels vs only being able to use certain FX features on fixed channels like on the previous Helix DSP’s with the FX features.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Also allows for the cross channel equalizer:


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

This all looks very interesting has anyone dialed one in and used all these virtual tools and is it a potential gimmick or do they actually enhance the car with it on vs off

Also how does this Ultra sound compared to the Pro MK2? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Elektra said:


> This all looks very interesting has anyone dialed one in and used all these virtual tools and is it a potential gimmick or do they actually enhance the car with it on vs off
> 
> Also how does this Ultra sound compared to the Pro MK2?


I'll let you know soon...


----------



## AudioGal (Oct 16, 2019)

Well sounds better is up to the tuner and setup skills I would think. The ACO functions may or may not be gimmicky i suppose based on your install and the things required to make it work better such as better center or stage width presentation. The bass boost function seems to be an approach possibly to deal with the equal loudness curve problem with bass at various volume levels.

The other I think better benefit of the virtual channel architecture is to be able to create a middle layer of grouped channels that can be mapped to any output channel. So not only can you have eq and gain settings on a per output channel you can also have gain on eq settings on a virtual group channel allowing for some super creative channel mixing and eq tuning and gain settings that are layered.

So it may take some playing around and learning to utilize this layered tuning approach which could potentially cause more complex problems to fix. I think an experience tuner could really run with this unit.

The ultra can be set up just like a mark 2 or it can utilize the virtual channel architecture on a per dsp setting basis.


----------



## viking1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Has anyone heard the RealCenter, StageXpander, etc. functions? I’m curious how they sound. They’ve been on the Match Up 7 for a while but I haven’t seen anyone’s reports on how good they sound. I’m very interested in upmixing but maybe these are lower tech than Audiofrog’s perpetually delayed Pentio? or Logic7.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

It would be cool if Audiotec Fischer could do a video on all the features and show how to use the DSP correctly and what it’s supposed to sound like when the ACO features are enabled 

This would also go a long way to sell more Ultra’s as there are guys who are happy with the MK2 and feel the ACO features may not be worth the upgrade...

From previous experience these sound enhancers never really work well - like MX on the Alpine and BBE , loudness etc... you end up switching them off...

I can see that how you understand and tune this DSP would probably make all the difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I've used real center using a DSP Mini. It's better than regular mixed mono. Takes a bit to get used to the sound. I can't say it sounds 100% natural. Mini has limited eq ability for me otherwise I could likely dial in the center a little better.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Mine will be done and tuned by the end of this month. I’ll report back after


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

viking1 said:


> Has anyone heard the RealCenter, StageXpander, etc. functions? I’m curious how they sound. They’ve been on the Match Up 7 for a while but I haven’t seen anyone’s reports on how good they sound. I’m very interested in upmixing but maybe these are lower tech than Audiofrog’s perpetually delayed Pentio? or Logic7.


I'm a novice at this stuff, but I recently tried the FX options on my DSP.3 (other than RealCenter). I didn't find the StageXpander function worthwhile (just seemed to mess up the staging to me - at least with my setup), nor did I like the "ClarityXpander" function (just seems to boost the highs) but I _do_ like the Augmented Bass Processing (just recently enabled it). I enabled both "Dynamic Bass Enhancement" and "SubXpander" and it _really_ improved the bass levels. I get much deeper and "better" bass from my small 8" under-seat sub (JBL BassPro SL) than I was getting with regular EQ.

It seems to increase the bass at lower volumes where it's really needed while not "overdoing" the bass at higher volumes. Definitely made a significant improvement with my setup. May not be as "worthwhile" if you have a "real" sub in the trunk though - not sure....

I have a feeling that a lot of these settings just depend on the state of your tune and your equipment. For example, if your tune was lacking highs, the "ClarityXpander" might seem really nice, when in reality, you could just increase your highs with EQ to get the same result.

So I think it just "depends".


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Most folks are just getting these units into their vehicles (starting last week), so I anticipate we'll have much more detailed 'feedback and tips' coming over thext month, as people (like myself) have more time to play with the features.

I know Audiogal has setup a _Helix Ultra Tips and Tricks_ post on 'the other site', which I thought was a very good idea. The post may start out slow, but I suspect it'll gain traction as more and more Ultras get installed.






Helix Ultra tips and tricks


Hi all, I thought I would start a thread for the Helix Ultra to share tips and tricks. As more and more people are getting delivery of their units i assume that some may have good tips and things to share that would benefit others. I have two so far to share. 1. Subwoofer channels - If...



www.caraudiojunkies.com


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

jtrosky said:


> I _do_ like the Augmented Bass Processing (just recently enabled it). I enabled both "Dynamic Bass Enhancement" and "SubXpander" and it _really_ improved the bass levels. I get much deeper and "better" bass from my small 8" under-seat sub (JBL BassPro SL) than I was getting with regular EQ. It seems to increase the bass at lower volumes where it's really needed while not "overdoing" the bass at higher volumes.


This feature alone makes the Ultra _'worth it'_ for me...
I mainly listen to 80's Rock and Pop music, and the reality is that; most of it is recorded like crap. Totally lacking bass definition.
I've found that the augmented bass enhancement really improves the low-end in a lot of the older recorded music, without making it sound unnatural.
It takes a bit of tuning to get it to sound good (natural), but when it's dialed-in, it really does improve things.

For example; you won't be throwing on Surfin Safari by the Beach Boys, and expect to have it suddenly thunder-out a wicked bass line... 
However, if you take a song like; Panama by Van Halen... then holy crap! The Ultra takes a song with bass potential, and makes it sound incredible!

I know Elektra had asked the question; _"is the Ultra an improvement over the Mk II"_? I'm not sure anyone can answer that question, as it's totally subjective.
However, coming from a Mk II to an Ultra myself, I can 100% say that I am pleased with the upgrade. So it is worth it, for me.
Yes, there is a fairly big cost to buying one (or upgrading to one)... and that cost is what needs to be weighed against what you want out of your system.
As mentioned above; the bass processing is the only thing I've kinda played with... but that alone is what made it _'worth it'_ for me.


----------



## AudioGal (Oct 16, 2019)

In addition to my previous post if you need more than 8 output channels and want to utilize the future Audiostage card capability i believe that the ACO processor is required so the Ultra would be required as well.

I to use the augmented bass feature and I like it. especially for poorly recorded music as jimmydee mentioned.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

Yeah, I just recently enable the Augmented Bass Processing and I'm still adjusting things to get it "just right", but it's a definite improvement for my system and preferences. I've also mainly been listening to older rock music since I've enabled it, but I do also listen to some other types of music, so I'll need to adjust things for a while after listening to some different types of music.

What it is NOT is a simple "bass boost". It's more "dynamic" than that and it's effect changes depending on volume level, which is a great feature (so you get great bass at lower volumes while not over-doing it at higher volumes). I still can't believe how much better the bass is since enabling it. I completely removed my +5db EQ boost at 40hz, yet I have _significantly_ deeper and better bass with zero EQ on the sub!  It's pretty amazing the difference it makes. I actually had to turn down my sub level a little since enabling it (even though I _removed_ the +5db boost at 40hz!). 

Just an FYI to folks reading this who aren't familiar with Helix DSPs - the Helix DSP.3 is also ACO-based - so you get a lot of the newer features on the DSP.3 as well (I think the DSP Mini is also ACO-based). The only feature that is Ultra-only right now is the Virtual Channel Processing (and the extra channels, of course!).


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

Several things here.

Audiostage will work with any of our DSPs or DSP/amplifiers that have a card slot (MEC, HEC, or BEC)

The Stage Expander that jtrosky mentions not being very effective works very well in most cases when the RealCenter processing is used.

At the end of the month SkizeR and I will be spending a few days making some videos and plan to include the FX features in those. We will be starting from scratch on my Audi with new BLAM Signature Multix speakers and doing a full 12 channel system with 3 way fronts, 2 way center, rear coaxial, effect channels, and sub.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

dobslob said:


> At the end of the month SkizeR and I will be spending a few days making some videos and plan to include the FX features in those. We will be starting from scratch on my Audi with new BLAM Signature Multix speakers and doing a full 12 channel system with 3 way fronts, 2 way center, rear coaxial, effect channels, and sub.


I'll be anticipating these videos, as I have a very similar system (except I have rear passive components).

I've been wrestling with the idea of doing a 2-way center... but I'm afraid it's going to balls-up my stage.
Kinda waiting for someone else to take the leap, and provide their feedback.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

dobslob said:


> We will be starting from scratch on my Audi with new BLAM Signature Multix speakers and doing a full 12 channel system with 3 way fronts, 2 way center, rear coaxial, effect channels, and sub.


I also want to get your feedback on those BLAM speakers!

I gotta be honest; the name (BLAM) sounds kinda corny... but the product is incredible.
Really want to hear your review on them.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Heads up!

As of now, it looks like Audiotec Fischer will not sell individual cover plates for those planning on using their previously purchased HEC expansion accessories.

Kind of a bummer.

I wanted to place the USB Input HEC from my mk2 into my Ultra as the module is compatible... but I can not purchase an Ultra cover plate alone.

I have to buy a whole new USB HEC kit (module + plate) for the Ultra.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

That being said USB HEC kits for the Ultra just landed in North America. Hit up your dealers!


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> Heads up!
> 
> As of now, it looks like Audiotec Fischer will not sell individual cover plates for those planning on using their previously purchased HEC expansion accessories.
> 
> ...


That really sucks... Kind of silly to have to purchase a whole new kit just for the faceplate...


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

jtrosky said:


> That really sucks... Kind of silly to have to purchase a whole new kit just for the faceplate...


Yes kind of frustrating for end users that have been loyal to the Helix platform.

I guess it’s up to individual dealers if they want to split the set for you (probably unlikely). But dealers are only able to buy the sets from the US distributor at this time as the distributor is only able to obtain complete sets and not individual face plates from Audiotec Fischer.


----------



## Shadow_419 (Aug 1, 2018)

This might be a temporary situation. I'd let it play out.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

jimmydee said:


> I also want to get your feedback on those BLAM speakers!
> 
> I gotta be honest; the name (BLAM) sounds kinda corny... but the product is incredible.
> Really want to hear your review on them.


My review won't be quite fair as we are the ones bringing them into the country and distributing them. That said they are a very nice stop up from the Signature line in my application. I had to open up the door to pod transition to let the 3" do what it can. With an Fs of 94 Hz and a usable frequency response of 120-32kHz they are pretty amazing little fellas.

The 6.5" has a significantly lower Fs at 51Hz as well and the doors might just let you know that.

As much as I loved the Signatures, and as well as they have done for me, the Multix are definitely a step up.

As far as the name, just refer to them as Bonneville Labs as we do. Unless you say BLAM with a heavy French accent, then it sounds sexy!


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

I’m not sure if it’s the name or that there isn’t a review from someone reputable on here why these speakers aren’t buzzing, when I hear a speaker I usually have a really good idea what brand it is from it’s sound signature and the multix to me is like a blend of scanspeak 12mu with the slight forward sound if focal, think big smooth sounding midrange that is overly detailed.I haven’t heard the multix tweeters yet but they should be a step above the already well rounded signature series tweeters that doesn’t sound like cheap plastic when compared to tbm, grandioso or esotar 110 tweeters. I’m definitely getting a set to compare with my collection.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

dobslob said:


> My review won't be quite fair as we are the ones bringing them into the country and distributing them. That said they are a very nice stop up from the Signature line in my application. I had to open up the door to pod transition to let the 3" do what it can. With an Fs of 94 Hz and a usable frequency response of 120-32kHz they are pretty amazing little fellas.
> 
> The 6.5" has a significantly lower Fs at 51Hz as well and the doors might just let you know that.
> 
> ...


When the time comes, if you're looking for someone to review them, give me a shout. Nick can vouch for me. I don't have any interest in getting free product (I'm happy with my install and it's too integrated to change) but I'm a data junkie and would be happy to test the drivers and share the data with everyone.

- Erin


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

After bugging Doug and my local dealer for the past month, looks like the Ultra USB HECS are finally in the US?


----------



## Dremgragen (Jul 14, 2008)

jtrosky said:


> Just an FYI to folks reading this who aren't familiar with Helix DSPs - the Helix DSP.3 is also ACO-based - so you get a lot of the newer features on the DSP.3 as well (I think the DSP Mini is also ACO-based). The only feature that is Ultra-only right now is the Virtual Channel Processing (and the extra channels, of course!).


Does this mean the DSP.3 and Mini have the new bass augment features with newest firmware? That was going to be my entire reason for going up to the Ultra... I can live without VCP.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

Dremgragen said:


> Does this mean the DSP.3 and Mini have the new bass augment features with newest firmware? That was going to be my entire reason for going up to the Ultra... I can live without VCP.


Yes, the DSP.3 and Mini have the augmented bass processing as well as the other "FX" features. I actually use augmented bass processing on my DSP.3 with my under-seat sub and it helps quite a bit..


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> Heads up!
> 
> As of now, it looks like Audiotec Fischer will not sell individual cover plates for those planning on using their previously purchased HEC expansion accessories.
> 
> ...


I’ve just bought a new usb hec cover plate for my ultra, cost me approx 8-9 dollars (£7 shipped) so they are available afaik


----------



## theobjectivist (Sep 29, 2016)

The optional director doesnt allow you to play music; its just a level controller, right?

To use this DSP, youll need to load music onto a tablet, DAP, or phone etc. You cant connect your OEM player because the source quality would be compromised (providing you dont have a MOST ring with bit perfect output etc) Youre stuck with a separate device that will need separate power 

Am I misunderstanding? Why would anyone chose this DSP ultra over the zapco HDSP since the zapco unit can play audio directly from a jump drive/hard drive through it's controller? They seem close in price and the zapco seems an even higher end quality overall


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

dumdum said:


> I’ve just bought a new usb hec cover plate for my ultra, cost me approx 8-9 dollars (£7 shipped) so they are available afaik


Nice. Kinda bummed I had to buy an entire HEC package just to get a cover plate.

I wonder if US dealers will do the same. Back in Feb, Doug at MSC America was mentioning they do not have the individual cover plates for sell. But hopefully things have changed.


----------



## darinof (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello everybody. 
I have the idea to use the Ultra without a head unit. I want to use the mini Ipad on the dash as music source. Do you guy's know if that something that can be done?


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

darinof said:


> Hello everybody.
> I have the idea to use the Ultra without a head unit. I want to use the mini Ipad on the dash as music source. Do you guy's know if that something that can be done?


Start with a Helix USB Input HEC:









HEC HD-AUDIO USB-INTERFACE - DSP ULTRA


High Resolution Audio USB input module for HELIX DSP ULTRA




www.audiotec-fischer.de





Then depending on the iPad get an adapter:









Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter


Transfer photos and videos to your iPad Pro with Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter. Buy now with fast, free shipping.



www.apple.com





or









USB-C Digital AV Multiport Adapter


USB-C Digital AV Multiport Adapter lets you connect your USB-C or Thunderbolt 3 (USB-C) enabled Mac to a HDMI display, standard USB device, and charging cable. Buy now at apple.com.



www.apple.com





Then get a long USB A to USB mini cable to reach from adapter to DSP input.

*seperate usb cable is required for charging purposes. Connects from a USB A or C power source to a Lightning or USB C port on the adapter (depending on iPad).

Also might want to get a Helix URC or Director remote to switch between presets and control digital volume along with Bass gain.


----------



## darinof (Feb 6, 2009)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> Start with a Helix USB Input HEC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the detailed info !!!


----------



## Loud Residence (Feb 7, 2020)

What is your take on the ultra so far?


----------



## les_garten (Feb 17, 2019)

jimmydee said:


> Got it.
> Switched on the VCP Mode, and started playing with the I/O settings for it.
> A slight learning curve, but once I figured it out, it all makes sense.
> 
> Now... I just need the hardware!


I've been going crazy with the FX button. How do I switch on VCP mode?


----------



## Loud Residence (Feb 7, 2020)

I/I select top tab to switch it on but you can't reverse it so do all your rta and time alignment first


----------



## les_garten (Feb 17, 2019)

Loud Residence said:


> I/I select top tab to switch it on but you can't reverse it so do all your rta and time alignment first


Thanx for the info! Does the demo allow you to save your setups? I make changes and save it and they don't seem to stick? I am playing around with the Demo software, like the Helix so far for sure.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

les_garten said:


> Thanx for the info! Does the demo allow you to save your setups? I make changes and save it and they don't seem to stick? I am playing around with the Demo software, like the Helix so far for sure.


you have to save it...


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Has anyone compared the dac on the ultra vs the dac on the Pro 2 - I run optical so that interests me....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## les_garten (Feb 17, 2019)

SkizeR said:


> you have to save it...


I keep saving and reloading, creating new ones, etc. Some things stick, actually almost all, just the I/O stuff on 2 of the channels reverts back to the original. I just uninstalled and reinstalled, we'll see what happens.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Elektra said:


> Has anyone compared the dac on the ultra vs the dac on the Pro 2 - I run optical so that interests me....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


noticeable difference. Mullings also uses optical and, among others, has noticed a nice difference.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> noticeable difference. Mullings also uses optical and, among others, has noticed a nice difference.


Well that’s good info... thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## les_garten (Feb 17, 2019)

SkizeR said:


> you have to save it...


So if I change these fields, it always resets them back to how it is here. I am trying to set these up as Rear R High, Rear L High, Rear R mid, and Rear L mid. I set those, save, close, restart, Load config and it always resets these 4 fields back to how you see it here. As far as I have noticed, I can change anything else and it saves. Kinda driving me crazy. Is there something I am doing wrong here?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

les_garten said:


> So if I change these fields, it always resets them back to how it is here. I am trying to set these up as Rear R High, Rear L High, Rear R mid, and Rear L mid. I set those, save, close, restart, Load config and it always resets these 4 fields back to how you see it here. As far as I have noticed, I can change anything else and it saves. Kinda driving me crazy. Is there something I am doing wrong here?


I think thats a known bug with that version software. I think(?) theres a 4.65b version available 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## les_garten (Feb 17, 2019)

SkizeR said:


> I think thats a known bug with that version software. I think(?) theres a 4.65b version available
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Any idea when they might make that available to John Q Public? Only have 4.65a on their website.


----------



## Loud Residence (Feb 7, 2020)

I'm sorry Les what is the problem exactly? Are you using a director? I've been spending a lot of time with the ultra the last couple months and didn't run into problems. I use 4.65a and there is no 465b


----------



## les_garten (Feb 17, 2019)

Loud Residence said:


> I'm sorry Les what is the problem exactly? Are you using a director? I've been spending a lot of time with the ultra the last couple months and didn't run into problems. I use 4.65a and there is no 465b


I don't have the gear yet, I am using Demo mode to learn the software. If you look at that pic I posted, there are arrows pointing to 4 channels.  I cannot keep them changed to anything else. I change them, save, close and reopen, and they revert back to how they are in that pic.


----------



## Loud Residence (Feb 7, 2020)

You won't have any problems after you are connected to the dsp. At least those issues cleared up for me. There is no 465b


----------



## Loud Residence (Feb 7, 2020)

Does anybody know anything about the augmented bass enhancement? I've heard people say good things about it but for me when I turn it on the low end even vocals sound kinda like a deep robot


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> I think thats a known bug with that version software. I think(?) theres a 4.65b version available
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Yeah I downloaded the 4.65 beta version and it won’t get out of demo mode - I had to go back to 4.50 version to tune the car...

Been a while since I did a software update not sure if I did it right....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## les_garten (Feb 17, 2019)

Loud Residence said:


> You won't have any problems after you are connected to the dsp. At least those issues cleared up for me. There is no 465b


So I installed 4.52, does not have that issue but does not have the Ultra either. I am working around that by using the BRAX Demo. I did send some into to AF


----------



## Loud Residence (Feb 7, 2020)

What you should do is create a demo template set the things that won't save when you tried it on ultra on mk2 demo. save it open 465a and choose ultra demo go to load button and open that file up that you made for the mk2


----------



## Loud Residence (Feb 7, 2020)

I just tried that for you and it worked fine. When are you getting the ultra?


----------



## Loud Residence (Feb 7, 2020)

It is like a night and day difference than the previous ones especially if you have the director remote installed with tone control on. Also the Bluetooth hec is great also. CD 441k through Bluetooth


----------



## les_garten (Feb 17, 2019)

Loud Residence said:


> I just tried that for you and it worked fine. When are you getting the ultra?


Sometime this summer. I'm doing the Suspension on the car now. Then interior restoration, sound deadening, carpet dyeing, then Audio. So I am investigating. Settled on the Ultra though. Definitely with BT and the Director.


----------



## les_garten (Feb 17, 2019)

Loud Residence said:


> What you should do is create a demo template set the things that won't save when you tried it on ultra on mk2 demo. save it open 465a and choose ultra demo go to load button and open that file up that you made for the mk2


Thanx! Hopefully that works and I can get to more play time.


----------



## les_garten (Feb 17, 2019)

On another note. How do you delete old setup files? These files are in the root of my C drive. You cannot see them at all, they are hidden from everything but possibly an aftermarket file manager.


----------



## les_garten (Feb 17, 2019)

Loud Residence said:


> What you should do is create a demo template set the things that won't save when you tried it on ultra on mk2 demo. save it open 465a and choose ultra demo go to load button and open that file up that you made for the mk2


That didn't work for me. Keeps setting those channels back to defaults


----------



## Loud Residence (Feb 7, 2020)

So weird man, I also tried the helix ultra demo and everything saved fine. Maybe you should just try uninstalling 4.65 and reinstalling it with all the drivers


----------



## les_garten (Feb 17, 2019)

Loud Residence said:


> So weird man, I also tried the helix ultra demo and everything saved fine. Maybe you should just try uninstalling 4.65 and reinstalling it with all the drivers


Yeah I did that last night. It's just those channel names. It doesn't affect anything done in the crossovers or anywhere else I can find. I can do anything in DSP Pro MK II and not have an issue either. It's just when I do the Ultra and those channels. But I am getting ready to do a 12 channel system and want to practice it, hence the Ultra


----------



## les_garten (Feb 17, 2019)

So I just loaded 4.65a and setup as Brax and I can do everything and it saves fine. I think that will approximate an Ultra sort of for me


----------



## Loud Residence (Feb 7, 2020)

Are you planning on buying the ultra?


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

les_garten said:


> So I just loaded 4.65a and setup as Brax and I can do everything and it saves fine. I think that will approximate an Ultra sort of for me


Ultra may vary from Brax setups in the sense that you can use the virtual channel architecture.


----------



## les_garten (Feb 17, 2019)

Loud Residence said:


> Are you planning on buying the ultra?


 Absolutely


----------



## les_garten (Feb 17, 2019)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> Ultra may vary from Brax setups in the sense that you can use the virtual channel architecture.


Yeah I don't see that in the Brax section.
I'll go back to the Ultra section to look that over. Definitely a learning curve there.


----------



## Loud Residence (Feb 7, 2020)

You will be happy when you get it. Are you also getting the director remote?


----------



## les_garten (Feb 17, 2019)

Loud Residence said:


> You will be happy when you get it. Are you also getting the director remote?


Ohhh Yeah!

I've also got a guy who makes custom 3D printing stuff for Land Cruiser guys. He's an Engineering grad student who's a Land Cruiser wacko like some of us are. I just got some goodies from him made and some parts repaired. I'm going to get him to mock up a panel replacement that will house the Director. I also found some second hand A Pillars to hack up that he may make me some custom mounts if I can't figure out how to deal with my doors. After reading Andy's post about A pillars I'm re analyzing my doors.

Thanx for your help BTW!


----------



## Cutaway (May 5, 2020)

how many Extension cards can be added to these at one time? And is there a "general" preference between the WiFi Controller and the Director?


----------



## Loud Residence (Feb 7, 2020)

Here are some pillars for a denali


----------



## Dremgragen (Jul 14, 2008)

> noticeable difference. Mullings also uses optical and, among others, has noticed a nice difference.


I asked a couple people who I saw upgraded to the Ultra who said no real difference, so I settled for the DSP.3. Hearing you say this now makes me regret. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denaliz (Dec 2, 2014)

Loud Residence said:


> Here are some pillars for a denali


Good to see another Denali SQ guy around.









old dashpod setup


----------

